# recover images from unformatted SD card ?



## s1mmm0

I recently bought a new micro SD card, and took photographs & videos, thinking it was preformatted, seems like it wasnt as most are unreadable. Does anyone know of a recovery programme - preferably free to download and transfer them to my PC ??


----------



## AlienMenace

You can try this program. 
http://www.recuva.com/


----------



## Eatskittens

sandisk rescue pro is by far the best.  But this may not be your problem because the card wasnt formatted the file system was never set up.  The pictures may actually never have been loaded in a readable format.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

I have done this a number of times. I use Linux normally when I do it. If you download backtrack4 or your flavor of Linux and install the sleuth kit. Take a DD of the SD card with out mounting it. Then use the sleuth kit on the image. I have had great success with this free software.


----------



## susanpeters383

It was more helpful if you had mentioned which OS you are using, as I could have given you the right suggestion. Nevertheless photo recovery from SD card on Mac OS or Windows OS should be carried out before it is too late and the deleted or lost data gets overwritten. Using freewares is not recommended for your own safety.


----------



## chamgamer

Try to open your SD card to linux operating system.


----------



## OverClocker

im curios if the photos were saved even it was not formatted? hope the thread starter can clarify this.


----------



## Justin

guys... old thread... 

but to answer your question overclocker. i've done this already using Recuva and it worked.


----------



## Friedapinto_09

There are some free software available u can search them on google but  I do not believe in free software as it will end up messing my computer with virus and spywares and whether it recovers your data intact or not is not guaranteed there are chances that u end up loosing your precious data. So I look for cheap and good software. For recovery software, I bought one before called "Kernel for FAT and NTFS", good thing is that it's one time payment and then it allows me to use forever.

1. Install the software on ur computer.
2. Connect the memory card to computer. 
3. select the drive(usually G or H for memory card) , click Start. Now the scanning process will start to search the deleted files. After a while you will then get a list of recoverable files.
4. Press Recover to perform full recovery.


----------



## funkdafresh

*Recovery for MAC*

*Anybody know a good program to recovery files from an SD card for a MAC? I haven't formatted the card yet so I'm guessing I haven't deleted anything. I tried CardRescue and ran the scan but it said no recoverable files found .

Should I try reformatting the card then run a recover program? I'm scared to do this if it's deleting files. 

Thanks for the help!*


----------



## lucasbytegenius

funkdafresh said:


> *Anybody know a good program to recovery files from an SD card for a MAC? I haven't formatted the card yet so I'm guessing I haven't deleted anything. I tried CardRescue and ran the scan but it said no recoverable files found .
> 
> Should I try reformatting the card then run a recover program? I'm scared to do this if it's deleting files.
> 
> Thanks for the help!*



Please make a new thread describing your problem instead of hijacking this one and we'll be glad to help


----------

